# Resources > Education Center >  >  Hi everyone; Possible tutorial

## AllInYourHead

_First_ of all I'd like to say hi to everyone on the Education Team. I'm by no means the most active member
on DV, far from it in fact, but I still feel I can help out and contribute a little bit, which is why I joined the team.

_Secondly_, I wrote this post over a month ago in the attaining lucidity section to help a few people with
problems they kept asking over and over. Well, here it is:http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17570
I hear you, O'nus, are the team leader so if you feel its 'tutorial worthy', fire away  :smiley:  .

----------


## O'nus

Sounds good.

Pretty much answers the majority of reasons why people fail WILD.  Hopefully new-comers will actually read it.  

In order for me to move it into the Tutorials section, please re-post it here the way you would like it to appear in the Tutorials forum.

Thanks,
~ O'nus - Michael

----------


## AllInYourHead

I'm sorry for delay in the post but I haven't had the opportunity to go online for a while. I changed it around a bit and removed some unnecessary things so I hope its slightly more 'tutorial-worthy' now  :smiley:

----------

